# Z2 Disc. Will it fit 28c Tires?



## Russlite (Apr 12, 2009)

I am interested in the Z2 Disc but I'm also sold on larger tires. Will this frame allow tires as large as 28c?


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

Russlite said:


> I am interested in the Z2 Disc but I'm also sold on larger tires. Will this frame allow tires as large as 28c?


Yes but I'd highly recommend the Vittoria Pave 27mm or Challenge Paris Roubaix 27mm with the cotton casings. They are far nicer than any nylon cased 28mm tire.

-SD


----------

